# DH121 decoders



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Found some new ones on ebay for a good price. Seems these were the predecessor to the DH123, but I'd like to know if they'll work with the EZCommand setup. In theory they should, but they quit making them back in 2002, so I'm not sure if they were proprietary back then.

For the price I guess I can buy them and if they dont work, I'll write something up about it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

If the DH121's were NMRA compliant then they will work with the Ez-command which is also NMRA compliant.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

121's are not ultrasonic. the on i had buzzed, and the lower was the speed the more distinct was the buzz. i'm not touching those anymore . saving of literally just couple bucks is not worth it.

just my 2 cents


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I didnt get them anyways. The autcion went higher than I wanted to pay and ended up finding some DH123D's for cheaper so I bought those instead.

And what's with the buzzing that folks are talking about? Is this caused by the decoder? My Bachmann loco with EZCommand decoder buzzes but only with the body on so I thought it was from the electrical tape I used to keep the wiring in place. Maybe not?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm talking about PWM buzz or squeal (ala your cordless drill at less then full speed). its origin is the PWM pulses sent to motor. "ultrasonic" means freqency of those pulses is such that they are near inaudible.


----------

